# Elk Broadheads



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just wondering what you all thought about the best type of broadheads for hunting elk. I've used machanical one for deer, but to be honest they look a little flimsy and lightweight for a critter as big as an elk, maybe I'm wrong. Just wondering if you favor fixed or machanical broadheads and what weight you use? I've always shot 100 grain.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

It seems to me that an expandable will hit just as hard as a fixed blade. I think mechanicals work great on elk.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shot placement, shot placement and shot placement. Those are the three things to remember when choosing a broad head for elk. They ALL work, can you put them where they need to go?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Tune, tune, tune..... I wasn't happy with a 2-1/2" group at forty yards so I went back to the the drawing board and found with the paper test that things had changed a bit. Now all of the broadheads I've reported on shoot very well with the exception of one which I returned and haven't retested. I still prefer the Ironhead for a longer shot but believe it or not I'll carry 3 4-blade muzzeys' in the quiver for anything up to 30 yds. This being said, I agree with TEX, it's all about shot placement.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Both shot placement and range affect the overall performance of you r gear. That being said, if you plan for worst case scenerios. penetration is typically better with a cut on contact head. 

My 2 favorite heads for elk are the G5 Montec and the Thunderhead 100. In that order. Good luck in your search!

Chad


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey thanks for the advice, I know that shot placement is more important than the broadhead, but I was just wondering if you use the same broadhead for deer and elk? And if you need to upgrade the weight of it. Also is it true that fixed blades don't fly as well as machanical. I've just heard that shooting machanical broadheads is a lot more like shooting field points.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to make another attempt at posting on this thread. I wrote a novel on two different occasions yesterday and neither of them made it to the page. 

All broadheads will kill Elk and Deer for the most part. They will kill just about any animal but the difference in penetration is the weight and/or energy behind the broadhead. You need to shoot heavier weight for bigger game and have arrows that will stand up to the job. For big african game, they will put arrows inside of arrows to add to the weight. For the jobs done here with our game they will all pretty much do the job but as Tex put it three times, shot placement means everything. The problem is getting the arrows to hit where they are supposed to. The higher profile fixed blades will cut like magic but often get caught up in the problems that they offer. They can plane and lift as they fly with no wind at all. They can dive right and low like a curve ball. Especially out of a poorly tuned bow. Wind can be a huge factor. If you shoot them in a cross wind they will travel out of the lane much more than that of a lower profile. Even thermals in normal settings can cause havoc that you will not be aware of and are an unseen obstacle. Mechanical tips will fly truer in most instances but still have something out there to have wind toss it to and fro. Shoot close shots and they will all be fine (20 yards and under). I realize that is not always possible, especially here in the west. If you choose to shoot a fixed blade then I would suggest loosing some speed (not poundage) by putting bigger fletchings on the back end causing to drag more and that will help the front end stay alligned. Good luck and shoot straight. 

The Epek broadhead is getting close. IT IS THE ONLY BROADHEAD OUT THERE THAT WILL HIT WHERE YOUR FIELD TIPS HIT!!!!!PERIOD!!!!I have shot them all and have never been happy with the results of any of them. Last September, Epek phoned me after hunting one evening and said, "Why do all of the broadhead companies say that they hit like a fieldtip when none of them do?" We got talking that none of them look like field tips so why would they shoot like one? We began our quest to get accuracy out of a tip and we are dern close to accomplishing that goal. We have had the accuracy that we have desired since the first prototype that we shot. We have been making sure that they will not break and stress under extreme conditions since then and it almost brings a tear to my one good eye when I think of what we have accomplished in less than a year from our first conversations. A tip that works and even hits where you are aiming.........What a concept.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shot placement, shot placement and shot placement. Those are the three things to remember when choosing a broad head for elk. They ALL work, can you put them where they need to go?


+1

But I like the Montec G5 practice broadheads. They are nearly identical to the real ones, just unsharpened carbon steel.

Kinda hard to pull out of the target though.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

elk22hunter, I just looked at those epek broadheads and I'm impressed! Just wondering if they were out and for sale yet, and if not when they are expected to be? I'm also willing to bet they'd be pretty pricey, but that's just a guess.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

We will have some of the final prototypes out shortly (within days). If they do everything that we want and expect them to do then we'll be rocking and rolling soon after. The forum will be one of the first places to know.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> We will have some of the final prototypes out shortly (within days). If they do everything that we want and expect them to do then we'll be rocking and rolling soon after. The forum will be one of the first places to know.


You do realize my hunt starts in 11 days, right? :? :shock: Come on already! 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the post Elk22. Just kinda confirms what I'd already been told by 3 or 4 guys. Back to the long vanes for me I guess. Oh well... the Blazers were fun during the summer but I owe it to myself and the critters on the hill to put together an arrow that actually hits where I want it to. :|


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

+1, RR I like the way you think, and oh yeah no 40 and over shots to right? :?


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Thumbs up on the short shots!!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, there is no better broadhead than the Magnus Stinger Buzzcut for any game animal.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, put the four inch vanes on the arrow.... man, the up and down is dialed in. Still shooting about two inches to the left at 60 yards but since I've already told myself and the guys I hunt with that I'm not ok shooting past that, it should be good to go. I'm going to make a micro adjustment (I know its not micro at 60 yards) tonight by moving my rest out about a 16th of an inch and that should bring things in line. Drilling the center of the target out to 45 though so I'm a happy camper. Man, four inch vanes, right on. Blazers... about four inches high and to the left on targets from 40 on out. I don't think I'll go with blazers anymore, although they were fun little buggers when I was shooting with field tips. Maybe if I shoot mechanicals next year I'll pick some up because I could see how they would work ok in that situation, but with my fixed blades.... its just a night and day difference. I don't know that I'll be hunting elk this year either so as long as I can close the distance on a deer, I'll be a happy camper. Good luck to everybody next week in the hunts. 8)


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

The Rage 2!


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Muzzy 125s fixed blade.

They have performed good for me for deer and elk.


----------

